# [EVDL] Current price of T-145's?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello John,

Trojan's T-145's cost me as of now about $126.00 each for a pallet load of 
50 right from the distributor. They truck them right to your place and take 
your old ones.

This type of battery comes with three standard types of post, the auto post 
(AP), the high post with stud, (EHPT) and the low profile ppost, (ELPT). 
Out of these three post the AP type using a battery clamp or the EHPT using 
a battery clamp is best. Do not use the ELPT low profile types, these are 
only rated at 75 amps continuous.

It is a extra cost to install other types of post connections. I preferred 
the large flat 1.5 by 2 inch buss connections (The Large L) for attaching a 
large contact area cable terminal lugs.

Roland






----- Original Message ----- 
From: "John G. Lussmyer" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Tuesday, March 04, 2008 3:50 PM
Subject: [EVDL] Current price of T-145's?


> I'm trying to estimate cost for a conversion.
> What's the going price on T-145's?
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> I'm trying to estimate cost for a conversion.
> What's the going price on T-145's?

A couple other questions: instead of Trojan, would USB be as good, and 
if they cost low enough, would you use a smaller 225Ah size? I mention 
the smaller GC's because the Sam's Club equivalent is about half the 
price per watt-hour, even though there may be more questions of quality.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

That pallet price is a really good discount. The local Trojan dealer here
quoted me 191.00 each for the T-145 and 141.00 each for the T-125. 

Cheers,
Kyle 
http://www.evalbum.com/1414




> Roland Wiench wrote:
> >
> > Hello John,
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello Kyle,

The dealer cost is normally $30.00 over the distributor cost and the 
distributor cost is another $30.00 or the factory cost per pallet load. The 
$191.00 looks like it's a 100 percent markup over the factory cost per each 
battery.

It also depends on the area of the country you are at. In the north, its 
best to place a order in the spring when the golf season starts. The 
distributor likes to have a whole truck load which the deliver cost is about 
$10.00 per battery per 500 miles per truck load.

The battery companies normally will normally make more of the golf type of 
batteries during the spring and the battery will be fresher than some 
battery setting in a warehouse for some time. My last set of T-145's cost me 
$83.00 - $5.00 = $78.00 each for a pallet load in 2002 which were only two 
weeks old in the month of April.

Roland




----- Original Message ----- 
From: "zevutah" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, March 05, 2008 9:05 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Current price of T-145's?


>
> That pallet price is a really good discount. The local Trojan dealer here
> quoted me 191.00 each for the T-145 and 141.00 each for the T-125.
>
> Cheers,
> Kyle
> http://www.evalbum.com/1414
>
>


> > Roland Wiench wrote:
> > >
> > > Hello John,
> > >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I've never used Trojan but US Battery is very EV friendly. I just 
replaced the pack in my Tropica (12 batteries) with US125s for $1293 
including tax and delivery.

Steve



-----Original Message-----
From: zevutah <[email protected]>
To: [email protected]
Sent: Wed, 5 Mar 2008 8:05 am
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Current price of T-145's?



That pallet price is a really good discount. The local Trojan dealer 
here
quoted me 191.00 each for the T-145 and 141.00 each for the T-125.

Cheers,
Kyle
http://www.evalbum.com/1414




> Roland Wiench wrote:
> >
> > Hello John,
> >
> ...


----------

